# favorites in the last 90



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

these are my favorites that ive had in the last 90days or so. Not neccisarly in any particular order...but some may be


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

the camera was focusing in on the the counter and not the bands..so it came out rather blurry .....hrmmm im kinda camera stoopid


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice collection of favorites.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is some mighty fine smoking


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

A lot of good cigars there.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Not bad for somebody who say two months ago ; I'm fairly new to cigars!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

awesome collection...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

didnt have a NUb band to put in there...but it def belongs. Im pretty sure i smoked one about 3 weeks ago. a habano


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

amateurke said:


> Not bad for somebody who say two months ago ; I'm fairly new to cigars!!


yes! i think i started out on the right foot ? i have to thank CL friends for the introduction to many of these sticks and have some repaying to do here soon


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

You have mighty good taste.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

vivalanation734 said:


> You have mighty good taste.


thx to might good friends :mrcool:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice smokes there,


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great taste...some nice cigars in there


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Those look good... and coming from a "less NOOB" than me, I will take your word for it brother. I will have to check some of those out. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

cboor001 said:


> Those look good... and coming from a "less NOOB" than me, I will take your word for it brother. I will have to check some of those out. Thanks for the post.


yes indeed you must. 3 words for yah ! tatuaje, illusione, EO601  you cant go wrong


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That is an excellent list of retirees!! I'm in agreement with nearly everyone of them (a couple I have had)! That's some good work for 3 months...now you have the next 3 to look forward to.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice variety in that mix!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

WarHorse said:


> That is an excellent list of retirees!! I'm in agreement with nearly everyone of them (a couple I have had)! That's some good work for 3 months...now you have the next 3 to look forward to.


your on my list sir !


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

redbeard said:


> your on my list sir !


I have no idea what you are referring to!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

WarHorse said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to!


some day you will....someday


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

WTG Chad. The is an awesome selection of smokes!! Not bad for a few months!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> I have no idea what you are referring to!


Give him hell redbeard... Not many better BOTL to hit than WarHorse!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

You've been smokin' good!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

matt257 said:


> WTG Chad. The is an awesome selection of smokes!! Not bad for a few months!!


thats just my favs that ive smoked and kept the bands on too  ive lost quite a few of the bands , and had some others that where ok...but these are my favs. However theres quite a few resting that im sure will deserve the wall of fame !


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Give him hell redbeard... Not many better BOTL to hit than WarHorse!!!


yes! warhorse needs to be crushed !


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice collection of bands there!!!


----------



## djustice (Oct 19, 2007)

Right side, second from the bottom, I don't recognize it. What is it?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

djustice said:


> Right side, second from the bottom, I don't recognize it. What is it?


bottom = oliva
up from that is a cuvee rouge
then above that is hoyo de monterrey of a x2maduro


----------



## djustice (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, I don't think I've ever heard of a cuvee rouge.

I'll have to keep my eye out for it now.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

djustice said:


> Thanks, I don't think I've ever heard of a cuvee rouge.
> 
> I'll have to keep my eye out for it now.


its from the cusano people. its very very good  bout a 7dollar stick.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

some nice sticks right there


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

There's some real nice stuff there. And you're rather new? You've got some good taste Chad.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

howland1998 said:


> There's some real nice stuff there. And you're rather new? You've got some good taste Chad.


im sure you recognize a few of those labels gerry  if it wasnt for you i wouldnt have gotten such good tastes so quick


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

redbeard said:


> yes indeed you must. 3 words for yah ! tatuaje, illusione, EO601  you cant go wrong


I guess this might be the night to go ahead and light up a 601 that I have! I've tried the first 2 on your list, but never quite made it to either of the 601's...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Chad--

You're not up to speed yet--Not enough bands there for 90 days Dude


BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LkyLindy said:


> Chad--
> 
> You're not up to speed yet--Not enough bands there for 90 days Dude
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA


haha well you have to take into account that i have smoked several of a few of those up there  and i only put up my favs...theres some i left out, i dont want to name names and offend anyone but i have a few boxes/bundles of cigars that are good, but not favs, they didnt make the cut  and ive lost some bands.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

TravelingJ said:


> I guess this might be the night to go ahead and light up a 601 that I have! I've tried the first 2 on your list, but never quite made it to either of the 601's...


yes..smoke at 601 !! which one do you have


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

601 are a great smoke!!!nice bunch of bands.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> 601 are a great smoke!!!nice bunch of bands.


indeed...and thx ! thanks to CL ive had the oppurtunity , otherwise id still be smoking nothing but punch and cusano , not like theres anything wrong with them...but its all i knew


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

redbeard said:


> yes..smoke at 601 !! which one do you have


Red and black, looks like you smoked a black?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

TravelingJ said:


> Red and black, looks like you smoked a black?


correct ! ive had them all tho. I like the black the most


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

redbeard said:


> indeed...and thx ! thanks to CL ive had the oppurtunity , otherwise id still be smoking nothing but punch and cusano , not like theres anything wrong with them...but its all i knew


This place is an eye opener for sure!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> This place is an eye opener for sure!!!


and you helped me out alot in the beginning with getting my desktop humidor seasoned  dont think i forgot sir ! you will be getting re-paid when im ready to go nuts on the board !


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man you owe me nothing just glad you can pick up a little info here and there like i do and meet tons of great BOTL!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

this list mite be outdated after tonight depending on what i smoke lol


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

nice set of bands... keep up the good work


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice selection of smokes


----------

